# First Attempt At A Seiko Diver Mod



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello,

I received a package in the post yesterday from the world famous Yobokies so today I decided to have a go at modifying a Seiko Diver, a plain old 7s26 0020.

There was nothing wrong with the original watch apart from the fact it was on a rubber strap which I find very uncomfortable.

That was the first thing to go.

[IMG alt="P1070674_zps54c0cd52.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070674_zps54c0cd52.jpg[/IMG]

Here's my Yobokies parts, Plonguer hand set with green tipped second hand, Aluminium chapter ring and a green Sub bezel insert.

[IMG alt="P1070679_zps1c7bcb1c.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070679_zps1c7bcb1c.jpg[/IMG]

Here's a few pictures of the steps I took.

[IMG alt="P1070680_zps24bbe405.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070680_zps24bbe405.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="P1070681_zps7bae5b27.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070681_zps7bae5b27.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="20130510_094250_zps37fe97...watches/20130510_094250_zps37fe9731.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="20130510_094304_zpsab238f...watches/20130510_094304_zpsab238ffc.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

[IMG alt="20130510_095352_zps9addb4...watches/20130510_095352_zps9addb44c.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="20130510_100808_zps01a5d8...watches/20130510_100808_zps01a5d8d4.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="20130510_113226_zps4392f4...watches/20130510_113226_zps4392f4f8.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="20130510_113131_zps7aa694...watches/20130510_113131_zps7aa69458.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="20130510_112942_zps70a6da...watches/20130510_112942_zps70a6dadf.jpg[/IMG]

I'm really chuffed with the finished watch, I think it gives the Seiko a bit of colour, I love the plongeur hands and I thought the green tipped second hand complimented the bezel insert quite well. The bracelet is a cheap chinese jobby but is actually very good.

The trickiest bit was fitting the hands, I had a few attempts at it before I got it right!

Comments and criticisms welcome


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Good effort and it's come out pretty well - must agree the hands do rather suit the watch!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

That's very smart indeed- great job! Wear with pride!!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

A very good job, but not sure on the hands though.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice , I like that a lot , good job well done


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

SNAP -----ALMOST 1!!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi nice job well done all the best woody77


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm very happy with it.

I've already started my next project, the case is away getting something very cool done to it. all will be revealed when I get it back.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Not sure about the bracelet (I'd be tempted to put it on a Shark Mesh) but I can't fault your handy work, great result :thumbup:


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mutley said:


> Not sure about the bracelet (I'd be tempted to put it on a Shark Mesh) but I can't fault your handy work, great result :thumbup:


I've ordered a shark mesh but it will be going on another project now, I bought the bracelet above for Â£7 delivered from china so I wasnt expecting much but I'm actually very surprised at how nice it is. It's got a push button release clasp too. I was also considering using a black nato strap that I have spare but I'm going to leave it alone, for now anyway


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Great Mod! I like everything about that!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well done, very impressed with that, colour combo works very well.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think the colours work very well. Good post. Thanks.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

A very good first effort, well done!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

nice work - what about the face? Thought you might have gone for a non-branded example.

I appreciate that you can re-visit this piece whenever you want and so just read the first two words (and the last one) of this post.

Sweeeet!

(edit :100 posts double sweet :yes: )


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

wrenny1969 said:


> nice work - what about the face? Thought you might have gone for a non-branded example.
> 
> I appreciate that you can re-visit this piece whenever you want and so just read the first two words (and the last one) of this post.
> 
> ...


I left the original style dial on this one because there's something about the markings on a skx007 dial that really appeals to me  not sure what it is but I just like looking at it. I am partial to an aftermarket dial though and I've purchased a few lately for some future modifications (Of which there will be many, I've now bought 8 Seiko Divers on ebay in the last month)


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Nice job,Well done.That hand setting press is just what i have been looking for.If you don`t mind could you Pm me with info on getting one.....Thanks...Terry


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Very satisfying completing one of these.

Hardest part for me was getting the hands on (manually), does the presser make a big difference?


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

ed335d said:


> Hardest part for me was getting the hands on (manually), does the presser make a big difference?


To be honest I've only ever tried with the setting tool, I would not like to do it manually.

I did a fair bit of research before attempting the mods and the general consensus was that the hands would be the trickiest part. The hour hand went on no problem, I had a few attempts a the minute hand and the second hand went on first time (definitely due to luck not skill). I don't think I would have managed it without the tool as I am quite clumsy


----------



## petemc (May 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this "hobby" and forum.

I really like the watch and was wondering where you get new bezels and the "watch vice" (if that what it's called.

At present I can't get on the sales part of the forum, so if that's where they are I'll look as soon as I can.

Cheers.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

petemc said:


> Hi, I'm new to this "hobby" and forum.
> 
> I really like the watch and was wondering where you get new bezels and the "watch vice" (if that what it's called.
> 
> ...


The two main sources for parts are Harold at yobokies and Jake at 10watches.

Harold does not seem to have a web store (you just need to email) and I think that Jake's website is offline for holiday.

Just Google them!

HTH


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

petemc said:


> Hi, I'm new to this "hobby" and forum.
> 
> I really like the watch and was wondering where you get new bezels and the "watch vice" (if that what it's called.
> 
> ...


Hello Pete, the watch vice came from ebay, it was about Â£6 if I recall correctly. As ed335d says above, the 2 main sources are harold at yobokies and jake at dagaz / 10watches. I have bought parts from both of them, all the parts on the watch on this thread are from harold. I can PM you with some links to harold's work if you want?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mjsrb5 said:


> ed335d said:
> 
> 
> > Hardest part for me was getting the hands on (manually), does the presser make a big difference?
> ...


I'd be interested to know a bit more about the hands setting tool, either posted on here or via PM if preferred. I have all sorts of trouble getting hands back on, and it would be really useful to know how this is done properly. My methods are a bit, er, "hit and miss" :lol:


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Davey P said:


> I'd be interested to know a bit more about the hands setting tool, either posted on here or via PM if preferred. I have all sorts of trouble getting hands back on, and it would be really useful to know how this is done properly. My methods are a bit, er, "hit and miss" :lol:


I got it on ebay for under a tenner and i think it was money well spent.

I found it easiest to lay each hand on to the axis at 12 with tweezers then move the tweezers clear and lower the setting tool, you kind of feel it push the hand on to the axis stem bit (probably not the correct term haha) It''s all a bit trial and error. I found a great tip for the second hand, to use sticky tape just on the end of it to help manoeuvre it into place.

Am I allowed to put ebay links on here? I'll PM you a link to the item i bought just in case.

hope this helps


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks very much for the pm with the link mate, nice one. You are allowed to post ebay item numbers on here, but not direct links. I'll definitely be ordering one of those bad boys tomorrow anyway, cheers.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Hand setting tool now ordered, can't wait to start practising on the watches from my spares box. Who am I kidding, I've got more than one spares box.... :lol:


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

good job and very brave :yes: looks the business


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Hand setting tool arrived this morning, thanks again for your PM with the ebay link mate :thumbup:

Looks like a good bit of kit for the money. Still going to be a fiddly job I think, but should be much better than using the hand held type anyway. I'll have a play with some scrap watches first, and see what happens...


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Hand setting tool arrived this morning, thanks again for your PM with the ebay link mate :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like a good bit of kit for the money. Still going to be a fiddly job I think, but should be much better than using the hand held type anyway. I'll have a play with some scrap watches first, and see what happens...


Nice one mate  I'm looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## ScSi (May 21, 2013)

Any news on this watch? What about the "special treatment"?

Really liked your first mods, looking forward to some more..


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

ScSi said:


> Any news on this watch? What about the "special treatment"?
> 
> Really liked your first mods, looking forward to some more..


Hello mate,

I'm working away from home at the moment so I've not been able to make any progress with my watches however I have been buying custom parts like a madman lately. 

I've got one case away getting worked on at the moment courtesy of a member of the forum here but I dont want to say too much about it till I get working on it myself  All will be revealed shortly.


----------

